
Show HN: Slack Machine – A sexy, simple, yet powerful and extendable Slack bot - DandyDev
https://github.com/DandyDev/slack-machine
======
DandyDev
Hi everyone!

This has been my main side-project for the last couple of weeks. I wanted to
build a better Slack bot framework in Python. I hope you like it!

If you have any questions, suggestions, ideas, etc., feel free to ask!

